# Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Janeiro 2009



## nimboestrato (31 Dez 2008 às 10:12)

*Regras deste tópico:*
 Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
 Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia ou outras entidades com essa função.



------------------------------------------------------------








Até 4 / 5 de Janeiro a previsão do IM continua a indicar dias com mais ou menos precipitações , mas não serão  de esperar grandes situações anormais e muito menos de extremos.
A partir dos "Reis", os modelos (GFS e ECMWF) indicam o fortalecimento ainda que tímido do AA:







[/URL][/IMG] 






[/URL][/IMG]

o que irá provocar eventualmente mais  alguns dias de sol e sem precipitações.
É claro que para depois ( lá para mais de 240 horas)há modelos que apontam para cenários sempre actrativos, sempre vigorosos com as peças depressionárias a movimentarem-se sempre de forma revolucionária .
Mas sabemos bem do grau de fiabilidade dessas previsões.
Quanto tempo durará a acalmia anticiclónica que tudo indica  iniciar-se-á nos "Reis" ?
Os nossos  votos são sempre os mesmos:
-que seja uma visita de médico, embora nem sequer estivéssemos a precisar
da sua estada cá pelo burgo.
E para quem já começa a torcer o nariz à espera de grandes eventos meteorológicos é bom lembrar que o Inverno ainda está a começar.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jan 2009 às 02:24)

Tempos difícéis para quem tem que prever o tempo com base nos modelos de referência que hoje são consensualmente aceites.
Basta ver que apenas para 144 horas as divergências acentuadas mantêm-se:
O modelo Europeu aponta para  circulação continental ,fria e com possibilidades de alguma precipitação ocasional,






[/URL][/IMG]

O modelo norte-americano GFS, insiste há dias para precisamente o contrário:
circulação atlântica de sudoeste ,temperaturas consequentemente suaves e precipitações extensas e generosas:






[/URL][/IMG]

Já vi destes duelos de gigantes bastas vezes .
E asseguro-vos: -umas vezes levam uns a melhor.
Outras, terão sido  os outros .
Isto está difícil para  apenas cento e poucas horas.
E assim sendo vou eu dizer o quê ?
Creio que, também por isso, ninguém por aqui tem dito nada.
Organizem-se...Entendam-se...


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Jan 2009 às 03:09)

nimboestrato disse:


> Já vi destes duelos de gigantes bastas vezes .
> E asseguro-vos: -umas vezes levam uns a melhor...



E o vencedor, desta vez será o ECMWF, entre outros.
Na verdade só  hoje ,muito perto do desenlace o GFS deixa cair de vez a previsão de circulação atlântica associada a depressões a noroeste da P.I. para a próxima semana e associa-se, ainda que com nuances , à generalidade dos restantes modelos que antecipadamente já tal desenlace apontavam.
Mas já assisti algumas vezes o contrário.
Por tal , o embaraço ...
Vem aí frio, concerteza.É Janeiro geadeiro talvez no seu melhor, a manifestar-se.
No que concerne a precipitações ,tão desejadas nestas alturas por poderem propiciar que o branco desça da montanha aos vales,os indicadores são claros: muito poucas ou nenhumas.
Mas tanta advecção continental, para tantos dias e com  também tanto ar frio associado em altura, não abrirá a porta ,(quiçá?) a  uma ou outra surpresa?
A semana (o frio) vai apenas começar...


----------



## Thomar (5 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

Já saiu o aviso especial do IM!

*Informação especial
*
*Comunicado válido entre 2009-01-05 17:29:00 e 2009-01-09 17:29:00*

_Assunto: TEMPO FRIO_​
Devido a uma massa de ar polar inserida na circulação de um anticiclone localizado nas Ilhas Britânicas, prevê-se para o território do Continente, tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo durante a semana. 
Haverá formação de geada e registar-se-á uma descida gradual de temperatura, salientando-se que as noites vão ser muito frias, com valores negativos da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do interior.

Data de edição: 2009-01-05 17:29:54


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 13:34)

O IM já pôs os alertas 






Alerta amarelo, devido a baixas temperaturas


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2009 às 14:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> [/URL][/IMG]



As cartas que tem saído fazem lembrar cartas dos anos 70, em que tinhamos algumas situações de leste muito parecidas há actual.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jan 2009 às 01:13)

E enquanto o frio vai apertando até esquecemos que há apenas 6 dias atrás 
ainda havia saídas de modelos completamente antagónicas a esta situação entretanto verificada e que antecipadamente outros modelos já a apontavam.
Quando  há tanto antagonismo aumentam as dificuldades de previsão.
Mas isso é coisa que não existe neste momento nos principais modelos :
Basta espreitá-los :

O ECMWF 






[/URL][/IMG]

anuncia o mesmo que o GFS com pequeníssimas diferenças, 






[/URL][/IMG]

Ou seja , temos o regresso de alguma chuva já na próxima segunda-feira com uma frente de alguma actividade a atingir mais significativa e naturalmente o NW , teremos a partir de sábado subida gradual das temperaturas e alguma neve a cotas relativamente altas na passagem desta frente e depois  continuam estes 2 modelos em harmonia por aí fora e voltam à carga com mais precipitações, até mais generalizadas já para 4ª feira , enfim , já para , muitas e muitas horas.

Já o UKMO,modelo sempre de referência ,






[/URL][/IMG]

retrasa e atenua a "frente" e sugere que o Anticiclone Europeu bloqueará por mais algum tempo as entradas de Oeste  . 
E olhámos e olhámos e como não vemos  Anticiclones potentes a latitudes elevadas e sem A na Gronelândia , nem A russo/siberiano, 
suspeitamos de mais um Janeiro seco.
Veremos se as precipitações da semana que vem vão desmentir ou acentuar estes nossos receios.

Certo, certo, é este frio instalado e que o branco , tantas ilusões alimenta. 
Precipitações para sexta/sábado ?
Permanecem com a classificação de  " ainda escassas ou quase inexistentes".
Surpresas? Sim concerteza. Ainda quedam 48/ 60 horas.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2009 às 12:24)

nimboestrato disse:


> Certo, certo, é este frio instalado e que o branco , tantas ilusões alimenta.
> Precipitações para sexta/sábado ?
> Permanecem com a classificação de  " ainda escassas ou quase inexistentes".
> Surpresas? Sim concerteza. Ainda quedam 48/ 60 horas.



E se não existissem surpresas não fariam sentido estes tópicos de seguimento.
A surpresa será sempre o seu eterno alimento.
Surpresas parece não haver para a próxima semana:
Teremos subida gradual da temperatura já a partir de amanhã,
uma frente de fraca actividade a afectar sobretudo o Noroeste de Portugal Continental de segunda para terça, 
outra ,  um pouco mais activa e a estender o grau de afectação mais para sul entre quarta e quinta e depois os modelos continuam alinhados 
e dizem-nos que o próximo fim de semana será anticiclónico e com temperaturas amenas:






[/URL][/IMG]

Sem surpresas , será mais ou menos este o quadro que nos espera para a próxima semana .
Sem surpresas, depois desta "tempestade histórica " do dia 09.01.09  virá a bonança ainda que com alguma chuva no final de segunda-feira que regressará no final de quarta e quinta-feiras.
Sem surpresas será assim o tempo dos próximos tempos...


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2009 às 17:04)

É ainda uma previsão a longo prazo (Dia 15) mas repare-se na Instabilidade a Noroeste da Península e até mesmo no próprio Território Continental..enfim esperemos


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2009 às 17:44)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2009*

Com esta última saída do modelo numérico GFS penso que piorou um pouco a previsão em termos de possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas de 900 metros.

Para esta semana destacam-se dois momentos em que a instabilidade e precipitação nos atingirão: terça-feira de madrugada e quinta-feira de manhã.

*Terça-Feira dia 13*


Precipitação prevista onde o litoral norte e centro serão os mais afectados







Pressão ao nível do mar 







Temperatura a 850 hPa, indica que a cota de neve andará bem alta, provavelmente nos 1200/1500 metros poderá, portanto, cair neve na Serra da Estrela. 








*Quinta-Feira dia 15*

Precipitação prevista todo o Portugal continental deverá ser afectado. Qual a possibilidade da precipitação poder ser mais intensa na região algarvia.







Temperatura  a 850Hpa, a cota de neve deverá subir um pouco mais, devendo nevar apenas nas zonas superiores a 1500 metros.








Como panorâmica geral, uma animação da precipitação nos próximos cinco dias








Em jeito de conclusão, podemos afirmar que se retira completamente o ar polar que nos vinha a atingir desde a semana que passou, iremos ter alguma chuva terça e quinta-feira, as temperaturas subirão gradualmente para valores mais normais para a época. A longo prazo e neste momento existe divergência nos modelos de previsão mas a tónica de geral é de estabilidade. Mas aí vamos analisando nos próximos dias no sítio do costume 





Como nota final realce para a subida das temperaturas mínimas que se dará já esta noite no entanto, deverá gear novamente em grande parte do país.


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## ct5iul (12 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

BOM DIA 


ANPC:



> A partir de 12JAN, 2ª Feira, prevê-se,uma transição da situação meteorológica, com aumento gradual da nebulosidade, ocorrência de precipitação e subida da temperatura mínima.
> 
> As temperaturas mínimas, conjugadas com o vento,  poderão provocar a sensação de um aumento do desconforto térmico nas populações, exigindo cuidados acrescidos para os grupos mais vulneráveis, nomeadamente sem-abrigo, crianças e idosos.


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2009 às 13:17)

A minha análise:


*Hoje e amanhã*
Ao início da noite temos a chegada de uma frente vinda de Oeste trazendo alguma precipitação ao norte e centro, mas pouco significativa no sul. Será acompanhada do aumento das temperaturas.







As cotas de neve devem andar acima dos 1200 metros no extremo norte do país, mas como que o frio instalado aparenta estar bastante resistente no dia de hoje, talvez sejam inferiores.












*Quinta-Feira*

Na próxima quinta-feira uma depressão cavada no Atlântico desloca-se para Oeste da Irlanda. Nalguns modelos esta depressão esteve prevista para mais próximo do noroeste da Península, mas nas últimas saídas tem-se afastado de forma consensual entre diferentes modelos. 













De qualquer forma chegará a Portugal uma frente associada a essa depressão, podendo ser um pouco mais generosa na precipitação para o sul do país do que as últimas frentes, dado a mesma estender-se até à Madeira. As cotas de neve nessa frente também andam acima dos 1200/1400 metros.







A frente poderá ser acompanhada de alguma instabilidade/trovoadas fazendo fé na previsão do CAPE e LI. Sendo modestos também não são de ignorar.







Amanhã ou Quarta-feira se se justificar será criado um tópico especial de seguimento no fórum.


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2009 às 14:08)

O melhor desta semana será a frente fria activa que irá varrer o pais com muita chuva e alguma trovoada também possível mas muito localizada...Neve nas terras altas apenas nada de anormal nesse aspecto 

Depois por volta do dia 21 ou 22 poderemos ter uma nova entrada fria forte na Europa que para já parece não afectar portugal directamente mas até lá muita coisa pode mudar como se sabe...o ECMWF começa a querer mostrar nesta ultima run o Anticiclone a se deslocar para a Inglaterra e com uma depressão no Mediterrâneo que poderá para o final do mês vir a arrastar de novo muito ar frio do centro da Europa para a PI...a acompanhar


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Jan 2009 às 00:33)

*Segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil:

Cominicado emitido em 2009-1-12 
Situação Meteorológica Adversa – Tempo frio 

De acordo com as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, para os próximos dias, até Quinta‑feira, 15 de Janeiro, destaca-se:

Continuação do tempo frio, com formação de geada.
Períodos de chuva e possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada, em especial a Norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.

Na noite de hoje e na noite de amanhã, terça-feira, 13 de Janeiro, queda de neve acima dos 800 metros nas Regiões do Norte e Centro, subindo a cota para os 1400 m durante o dia.

Amanhã, terça-feira, 13 de Janeiro, desconforto térmico acrescido pelo vento moderado de Norte, até 35 km/h, no litoral e vento forte, até 55 km/h, com rajadas até 80 km/h nas terras altas.

Na noite de quinta-feira, 15 de Janeiro, queda de neve acima dos 800 metros nas Regiões do Norte e Centro, subindo a cota para os 1100 m durante o dia.
Quinta-feira, 15 de Janeiro, desconforto térmico acrescido pelo vento forte, até 55 km/h, do quadrante Sul com rajadas até 80 km/h nas terras altas.

As temperaturas mínimas, conjugadas com o vento,  poderão provocar a sensação de um aumento do desconforto térmico nas populações, exigindo cuidados acrescidos para os grupos mais vulneráveis, nomeadamente sem-abrigo, crianças e idosos.

Outros efeitos  expectáveis desta situação podem ser incêndios urbanos, a possibilidade de veículos e pessoas ficarem retidos nas estradas, a persistência de neve e gelo nas estradas e a possibilidade de isolamento de núcleos habitacionais.

Face ao exposto, a ANPC recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de precaução com especial atenção:

Mantenha-se atento às informações da Meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil transmitidas pelos órgãos de comunicação social. 
Use várias camadas de roupa em vez de uma única peça de tecido grosso. Evite as roupas muito justas ou as que o façam transpirar.
O ar frio não é bom para a circulação sanguínea. Evite as actividades físicas intensas que obrigam o coração a um maior esforço.
 Se suspeitar que você ou alguém que o rodeia está com hipotermia ligue imediatamente para o 112.
O consumo excessivo de electricidade pode sobrecarregar a rede originando falhas locais de energia. Procure poupar energia, desligando os aparelhos eléctricos que não sejam necessários. Tenha à mão lanterna e pilhas, para o caso de faltar a luz.
Aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio motivado pela eventual formação de gelo. 

Recomendações com o aquecimento do lar:

Tenha cuidado com as lareiras. Em lugares fechados sem renovação de ar, a combustão pode originar a produção de monóxido de carbono, um gás letal.
A combustão liberta gases tóxicos – não se esqueça que a ventilação é muito importante;
Se utiliza aquecedores desligue a garrafa de gás quando tiver de a substituir;
Evite secar roupa no aquecedor;
Afaste o aquecedor de cortinados, tecidos ou mobílias;
Não se aproxime muito do aparelho;
Se utiliza lareiras, use um resguardo próprio para evitar que quaisquer faúlhas saltem para fora;
Tenha um anteparo fixo para impedir uma possível queda de pessoas para o seu interior, especialmente crianças ou idosos;
Nunca use petróleo, gasolina ou álcool para atear a lareira;
Mantenha a chaminé sempre limpa;
Se ocorrer um incêndio na chaminé, chame imediatamente os bombeiros. 


Fonte:www.proteccaocivil.pt *


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2009 às 10:40)

O estado do tempo agora nos Açores, mais tarde Madeira e Continente é influenciado por uma superfície frontal associada a uma depressão a Oeste da Irlanda e ao prolongamento de um cavado até latitudes bem a sul.








Esta situação sinóptica é responsável por uma superfície frontal extensa de latitudes altas até às da Madeira que afectará assim o conjunto do território português, dos Açores à Madeira e ao continente. Posteriormente o estrangulamento da circulação no sul deste cavado libertará uma depressão em altura com uma bolsa de ar frio a sudoeste do continente gerando instabilidade na zona, possivelmente causando trovoadas na Madeira. 






A acção conjunto duma cunha anticiclonica a Oeste no Atlântico e altas pressões a nordeste da Península Ibérica forçam esta depressão em altura a mover-se para África não afectando Portugal continental, mas talvez ocorra alguma instabilidade a sul.








Com este cenário, podemos então olhar para a precipitação prevista pelo GFS e pelo ECMWF:


*Precipitação GFS/MeteoPT*







*Precipitação ECMWF/IM*






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp




*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade.
Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 12:05)

esta será de facto uma situação "intensa" e 
é de lembrar que  envolve convecção algo forte e imprevisivel sendo preciso estar-mos preparados para uma ou outra situação severa especialmente no centro e sul.
quanto ao ensemble para os proximos dias podemos concluir que o resto deste mes será provavelmente ameno com temperaturas dentro do normal e com precipitações razoaveis principalmente no norte e litoral centro isto devido á localizacao  "normal" do aa


----------



## ruiadam (14 Jan 2009 às 16:15)

O IM continua a manter a previsão de neve acima da cota de 800 m para o Distrito da Guarda, será mais uma noite em observações a segunda desta semana








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rogers (17 Jan 2009 às 09:22)

Previsão para 3ª Feira, 20 de Janeiro de 2009

Tempo frio com períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral e forte a muito forte (40 a 70 km/h)
nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima dos 400 metros nas regiões do
Norte e Centro.
Descida acentuada de temperatura.

Precisão do IM


----------



## psm (17 Jan 2009 às 09:42)

Nesta ultima saida (00) do ECMWF tem vindo acentuar a tendencia de uma situação de tempo severo para Portugal e norte de Espanha, é uma situação a acompanhar com muita cautela, pois os ventos  a ondulação e a precipitação serão com valores acima do normal.

Neste 1º imagem pode-se ver a fromação de uma depressão a NO dos açores, e que em 24 horas se vai deslocar para o norte da PI. Essa velocidade de deslocamento, aliada aos ventos dentro da própria depressão irá fazer com que a ondulação seja algo a monotorizar neste evento







Nesta 2ª imagem já se pode ver  onde se vai situar a depressão







ps: As cores(verdes), para quem é mais leigo em questões de meteorologia são os valores de vento aos 1600 m de altitude, e que estão em m/s

Devo acrescentar que é uma situação em que é uma PREVISÃO, e que tem uma margem de erro!


----------



## filipept (17 Jan 2009 às 11:21)

Olá a todos.

Bem... este Outono/Inverno não temos grandes razões de queixa do tempo, a instabilidade têm sido o prato do dia 

Mas olhando para os modelos, e já para a primeira parte, observamos fortes possibilidades de novo fenomeno metereológico para recordar. 





Se olharmos para este meteograma (das minhas coordenadas) poderemos ver a forte possibilidade de neve a cotas baixas, e a acreditar nestes dados, até passivel de surpresas. Verificamos que as temperaturas a 850hpa e 500hpa estão bem baixas, pena é o geopotencial. Um dado negativo poderá ser a humidade relativa a 2m que poderá andar muito alta. De resto, a humidade relativa a 750hpa parece estar a condizer (o facto de termos mais HR a 700hpa pode ser um bom indicador). Existe ainda uma chamada de atenção para o vento.


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

Realmente situação a acompanhar a da próxima semana, com a conjugação de vários factores muito interessantes, dos quais destaco a entrada de noroeste ser acompanhada de bastante frio quando normalmente são mais temperadas devido ao longo trajecto marítimo. Tal deve-se à "erupção" de frio significativa para os lados do Canadá e Gronelândia poder ser transportada até nós pela acção conjunta do ciclone polar e de dois anticiclones bem posicionados e ainda de baixas pressões no norte de África e Mediterrâneo que servem de atractor ao cavado.









Temperatura aos 850hPa.






Assim além das frentes a trazer precipitação, teremos num dos dias as cotas a poderem descerem abaixo dos 200m no norte. Mas aguardemos pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2009 às 10:35)

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 19 de Janeiro de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, mais frequentes a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, passando a regime de aguaceiros durante a tarde.
Queda de neve acima dos 1800 metros, diminuindo gradualmente a
cota para 800 metros ao longo do dia.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando por vezes forte
(35 a 45 km/h) no litoral, e muito forte (55 a 75 km/h) com rajadas
da ordem dos 100 km/h nas terras altas, rodando gradualmente para
noroeste a partir da manhã.
Pequena subida de temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do interior.
Descida acentuada da temperatura a partir da tarde.

ESTADO DO MAR:
*Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro: Ondas de noroeste com
5 a 6 metros, aumentando para 6 a 7 metros.
Costa Ocidental a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro: Ondas de noroeste com
4 a 5 metros, aumentando para 5 a 6 metros.*
Temperatura da água do mar: 12/14ºC

Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1,5 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Maria joão Frada/Elvira Palma/Ricardo Tavares

Muito interessante a situação nas nossas costas. Olhando para os modelos até nem será o pior dia.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2009 às 12:09)

E apresento mais uma novidade meteopt.com 

GFS RUN: 2009-01-18 06Z

Zona do Porto:






Zona de Lisboa:


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2009 às 14:54)

Aqui ficam mais 2

Brevemente ficam disponiveis para todos. Por favor, não me peçam para colocar para mais locais.

Só coloquei agora estes, porque a situação actual justifica. E como está referido nas regras, comentários a post's colocados aqui na análise devem ser colocados no tópico *"Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos"*

Obrigado pela compreensão.


Bragança






Faro


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jan 2009 às 19:44)

*GFS RUN 2009-01-18 12Z*

Output do _*meteopt.com*_ de alguns locais.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 10:18)

*RESUMO DE PREVISÕES DO IM PARA OS PRÒXIMOS DIAS (Previsão descritiva):*

* Previsão para 5ª Feira, 22 de Janeiro de 2009*

_Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
*Períodos de chuva, que será por vezes forte* no *Minho* durante a
tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até *80 km/h* nas terras
altas.
Subida de temperatura.
Neblina e nevoeiro, em especial nas regiões interior e sul.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: *Ondas de oeste com 4 a 5 metros*.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC
_


* Previsão para 6ª Feira, 23 de Janeiro de 2009*

_Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de *chuva*, que nas regiões a *norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela será por vezes forte.*
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se forte
(35 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste para o fim do dia.
Nas *terras altas*, o vento soprará forte a muito forte (50 a 70 km/h)
de oeste, com rajadas que, para o fim do dia, podem chegar até
*120 km/h.*
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de *trovoadas nas Regiões do Norte
e Centro.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima._


* Previsão para Sábado, 24 de Janeiro de 2009*
_
Periodos de céu muito nublado, aumentando a nebulosidade para o fim
do dia no Minho e Douro Litoral.
*Aguaceiros*, diminuindo gradualmente de frequência, *que serão de neve
nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, baixando a cota até aos
1000 metros ao longo do dia*.
Vento fraco moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral e rodando
gradualmente para sudoeste.
Nas *terras altas* o vento soprará forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) de noroeste com rajadas até *90 km/h,* rodando gradualmente para sudoeste.
Descida de temperatura._


 *Previsão para Domingo, 25 de Janeiro de 2009*

_Tempo frio com céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de *chuva ou aguaceiro*s, mais frequentes nas Regiões do *Norte e Centro*, que serão de *neve acima dos 700 metros.*
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando forte (35 a 50 km/h) no litoral.
Nas *terras altas* o vento soprará forte a muito forte (50 a 70 km/h)de noroeste com rajadas até *100 km/h*.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de *trovoadas*.
Pequena descida de temperatura.
_



www.meteo.pt


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2009 às 12:27)

hot spot onde arranjas esses dados?


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (22 Jan 2009 às 12:33)

SEGUNDO O FREEMETEO A NEVE VOLTA A CARGA AQUI PARA MONTALEGRE JA ESTE SABADO A NOITE OU DOMINGO DE MANHA ..
VER PREVISÃO AQUI:
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502

CUMP


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2009 às 13:26)

O ponto alto do mau tempo será ( segundo a última saída do GFS ) entre as 18 e 21 horas da próxima sexta feira 23/01 em especial para o Norte e Centro e sobertudo durante a passagem da frente associada à depressão que à medida que se aproxima do norte Espanha vai cavando , este tipo de situações com depressão a cavar rápidamente são sempre prenúncio de fortes ventos e instabilidade!

Reparem que a pressão ao centro ás 21 horas de sexta feira é de 976 hpa o que é um valor já bastante baixo:












Atenção especial para o Norte da Galiza em que os ventos facilmente atingirão os 100/120 km/h e a ondulação os 9/10 metros, para o norte de Portugal sobertudo haverá vento bastante forte em especial no litoral e terras altas! 90 a 120 kmh ( respectivamente e de rajada) assim como chuva forte e mar alteroso. Uma situação a seguir com atenção!


----------



## miguel (22 Jan 2009 às 13:59)

Boa analise Snifa  acredito é que no Norte de Espanha se supere muito facilmente os 120km/h largamente até...veremos se a run das 12 agrava ou desagrava este cenário.


----------



## Hazores (22 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

Boa tarde

o grupo ocidental dos Açores está em Alerta Laranja devido ao vento (rajada máxima), segundo o IM.

ou seja está previsto que as rajadas de vento poderão ser entre 100 a 130 Km por hora


----------



## Vince (22 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

Situação complicada na costa norte de Espanha como já muitos referiram no tópico de seguimento, felizmente Portugal parece passar à margem de extremos.
É complicado os modelos preverem ciclogeneses destas com rigor, mas estamos  a apenas 30 horas, e com maior ou menor intensidade, mais ou menos afastado, vários modelos mostram o mesmo. Nas montanhas do norte de Portugal o vento mesmo assim será significativo.


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2009 às 18:05)

*seguimento especial de mau tempo entre as 21h de dia 24 e as 12h de dia 26 de janeiro*

Situação de mau tempo ( chuva, neve a cotas medias-baixas, mar alteroso, vento e possiveis trovoadas) que se fará sentir nos proximos 2 dias especialmente no norte e centro.


----------



## Hazores (27 Jan 2009 às 20:42)

boa noite

o grupo central do arquipélago dos açores está em alerta amarelo segundo o IM, devido a períodos de chuvaque poderá ser forte.
 o alerta entra em vigor às 20h e termina às duas.






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2009 às 20:46)

Chuva e mais chuva tanta instabilidade sem fim há vista, assim sim, Inverno a valer.


----------



## Hazores (28 Jan 2009 às 11:08)

Bom dia,

Amanhã será um grande dia para os Açores.

segundo o IM ananhã os Açores estão em alerta amarelo devido a:

trovodas; chuva forte; vento e FRIO

esteve um meterologista a falar na RTP-A que amanhã os auguaceiros poderão de ser de granizo (os auguaceiros poderão ser apenas de granizo) e Pode NEVAR 

as cotas que ele referiu foram:

grupo ocidental: 800m

grupo central: 900m 

grupo oriental 1000m

Portanto pessoal dos Açores preparem-se pois penso que irá ser um dia memorável!

ps: não sei quem foi que editou o meu post de ontem aqui colocado a imagem do IM, quem foi gostaria que me disse-se para me ensinar é que eu não consigo.obrigado


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2009 às 13:05)

Um comparativo de modelos das 72 às 144 horas.
Tudo saídas das 00z, à excepção do GFS que é a das 6z, por sinal a que tem a depressão Érica (um pouco) mais cavada  de todos, mas que no das 00z era mais parecido aos outros. O NGP é a menos cavada. No geral há bastante consenso até às 100/120 horas, a partir daí naturalmente as diferenças aumentam um pouco. Mas nada má a concordância mesmo a essas horas.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Jan 2009 às 03:47)

[/URL][/IMG]

Permite-me Vince utilizar a tua montagem/imagem de outro tópico para realçar essa tua abordagem:
Na realidade, nas últimas 36 horas novos cenários se redesenharam.Quase nem queremos acreditar.Tudo parece estar à beira do histórico não bastando  o que já foi  deste Inverno, não bastando o que já é seguro que aí vem de imediato com a Dina e a Érica.
Quando a esmola é muita desconfiamos que esta  auto-estrada do frio tenha sido já adjudicada   e sabemos como andam essas coisas do financiamento.
Como bem sublinhas, um pequeno dissabor obstaculizará esta conjugação feliz  que em pleno Janeiro se tornaria obviamente histórica.
Seja como for,ou com sucessivos sistemas depressionários que continuarão a trazer-nos chuva ou com advecções frias semi-continentais que eventualmente trarão  a neve de volta a cotas médias / baixas ,uma coisa parece clara depois das duas meninas:
O Anticiclone Açoriano continuará  de  férias.
Faltará agora, um potente Anticiclone na Gronelândia ,qual cereja em cima deste bolo já bem confeccionado deste Inverno de muitas histórias ...
Será necessário?


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 10:24)

Em relação ao comparativo de ontem, foram todos atrás do GFS cavando ligeiramente mais a 2ª depressão (Érica)







*A frente de sexta-feira:*








*A frente de sábado/domingo*














nimboestrato disse:


> Faltará agora, um potente Anticiclone na Gronelândia ,qual cereja em cima deste bolo já bem confeccionado deste Inverno de muitas histórias ...
> Será necessário?




A atmosfera do hemisfério norte parece jogar um jogo de futebol, em que a baliza é aqui

(clicar para ampliar)


----------



## Fantkboy (29 Jan 2009 às 11:31)

Estado do tempo vai agravar-se a partir do final da tarde de hoje
Hoje às 09:59 
 A partir do final da tarde, desta quinta-feira, e até ao próximo domingo, as previsões do Isntituto de Meteorologia prevêem um agravamento do estado do tempo. Para o fim-de-semana está também prevista a queda de neve nas terras altas.


Meteorologista Idália Mendonça adiantou à TSF as previsões do estado do tempo para o final da semana 

A tarde desta quinta-feira promete agravar o estado do tempo. À TSF, a meteorologista Idália Mendonça revelou que as previsões para o próximo fim-de-semana dão conta da possibilidade de vento forte e queda de neve nas terras altas.

«Hoje há alguma chuva fraca nas regiões a Sul do sistema montanho Montejunto Estrela. O vento vai aumentar de intensidade a partir de tarde, nas regiões do Litoral Oeste e também nas terras altas», adiantou a meteorologista.

«Está prevista [também] a queda de neve para sexta-feira e sábado, já no domingo há um pouco de tudo, chuva, aguaceiros temporariamente fortes acompanhados de granizo, queda de neve, trovoadas e vento forte nas terras altas», acrescentou.

Devido ao estado do tempo e à subida do leito do rio Vouga, cinco troços de estradas municipais em Águeda estão cortados, segundo informação da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).

Também se mantêm cortadas a estrada municipal 230 entre Paredes e Águeda e no Túnel do Sardão.

Fonte Tsf! 


Acho que deviam ser mais explicitos quando dizem "Queda de Neve". A que cotas?


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Jan 2009 às 19:29)

Eu não sei se foi engano do IM mas acabei de consultar os avisos e Bragança e todo o norte e centro do país está em alerta Laranja para neve apartir dos 500m!


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2009 às 09:18)

Alertas:

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=385244&tema=27


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 16:34)

Alertas lançados pelo IM, há cerca de meia hora atrás:




*
Braga, Coimbra e Viana do Castelo





Bragança, Castelo Branco, Guarda, Vila Real e Viseu.





Aveiro e Porto





Portalegre





Évora e Santarém





Beja, Faro, Leiria, Lisboa e Setúbal





Açores





Madeira



*


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

A última saída do GFS Meteopt.com (12Z) 

*Vento 10m (Superfície)*






*Preciptação*







*Vento 900hPa*
E ainda esta carta gerada de propósito, refere-se aos *900Hpa* 
A altura destes 900Hpa nestas circunstâncias vai obviamente oscilar bastante com a aproximação de uma depressão tão cavada.

Aproximadamente os 900hPa correspondem em média aos:

21:00 horas: 850/900 metros
00:00 horas: 800/850 metros
03:00 horas: 750/800 metros
06:00 horas: 750 metros


----------



## Tiagofsky (1 Fev 2009 às 18:11)

Vince não sei se sou só eu a ver assim alguns posts do photobucket mas diz "bandwidth exceeded" e não aparecem as imagens!


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2009 às 18:31)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Vince não sei se sou só eu a ver assim alguns posts do photobucket mas diz "bandwidth exceeded" e não aparecem as imagens!



Eu também não consigo ver...


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2009 às 18:38)

Parece que sim, que gastei o limite de 25Gb de tráfego num mês no photobucked, e agora só quando fizerem o meu reset mensal, daqui a uma semana, é que se vão visualizar novamente. Não sonhava que as imagens que ponho no fórum gastassem tanto tráfego, ainda estou parvo com os 25Gb, de contrário teria distribuído tudo por várias contas. Vou resolver o assunto em breve.


----------



## Tiagofsky (1 Fev 2009 às 19:46)

É o sinal da intensidade do mês!  No worries mate  Bom trabalho!


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 00:26)

Vince disse:


> Parece que sim, que gastei o limite de 25Gb de tráfego num mês no photobucked, e agora só quando fizerem o meu reset mensal, daqui a uma semana, é que se vão visualizar novamente. Não sonhava que as imagens que ponho no fórum gastassem tanto tráfego, ainda estou parvo com os 25Gb, de contrário teria distribuído tudo por várias contas. Vou resolver o assunto em breve.



Também nunca pensei que isso fosse possível.
Eu só uso o photobucked para uploads de imagens que posto no fórum. E a 17 de Dezembro aconteceu-me exactamente isso. Só voltou ao normal dia 23, altura em que recomeçou a contagem.

O mês ainda só vai a dia 2, e eu já estou com 40% de tráfego permitido.
É mesmo sinal de que anda muita gente no fórum. 

Vou ter mesmo de criar outra conta noutro lado qualquer. 

Fica a recomendação para que tenham em atenção as contas onde fazem uploads de imagens. É que anda mesmo muita gente a vê-la.


----------

